# IUI - how long before you AF arrives



## sophia (Aug 10, 2004)

Hello - 

I am on my 1st IUI cycle in the 2ww and I'm confused as to how long it will take for my AF to appear if it is going to (hope not...)  

My cycles are normally 28 days and the 1st day of my last af was 30/9. I then have been having puregon and had my IUI on 9/10th Oct - this is day 11 of my 2ww. 

In the past I have been using those ovulation sticks and I seem to ovulate around day 13 (generall speaking some 15 days before AF). But, how does it work now - do I add on 15 days onto my IUI days to work out when it would normally arrive? Or do I just couunt 28 days from the first day of my last period as normal...? 

I have no real AF pains at the moment but I dont know if thats because its all too early. I am due to test on Sat - which seems ages away...any advice...the wait is driving me mad!

Love,
Sophia


----------



## Claireabelle (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Sophia

I have just had IUI and my AF arrived excatly 15 days after ovulation (Hg injection) and 14 days after insemintaion. But lets hope yours doesn't arrive because you are pregnant!!

Clairexxx


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Sophia

I would say your af should arrive approx 14 days after insem but my clinic usually give me a date of around 18 days after insem to test!!!  As far as I know, ovulation should take place 14 days before your next af is due but we all know how our cycles can go completely to pot sometimes!

Fingers crossed you get a BFP!  

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi Sophia

I agree with my good and more experiecned friends Karen and Clairebelle. Come over and join us on the IUI thread. And heaps of babydust  to you


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

My clinic always say to test 14 days after insem but say that AF can arrive anytime from 10 days after insem. 
Come on over to the IUI thread & join us.


----------



## sophia (Aug 10, 2004)

Girls, 

Thanks for all your info - I was getting all confused with the timing of the af - I am feeling like I want to test  - this 2ww is sooooo hard... but I'm gonna try hard not to....

love,
sophia
xxxx


----------

